# 1948 Indian



## Rust rider (Jun 9, 2022)

My Indian Chief.I bought this bike from its second owner who remembers being very young when the bike was new. It belonged to his friends father.they use to sneak into the garage to sit on the bike and pretend to ride it. He was forced to sell it when age prevented him from kickstarting it. Bike is mostly original paint and never been apart


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)

Here is my 46 Knucklehead.


----------



## happyclark (Jun 9, 2022)

Moving a few 🙏


----------



## Rust rider (Jun 9, 2022)

Would like a 48 pan but I have to sell my jd first


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 25, 2022)

Rust rider said:


> Would like a 48 pan but I have to sell my jd first
> 
> View attachment 1643144



How much


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 25, 2022)

happyclark said:


> Moving a few 🙏
> 
> View attachment 1643137
> 
> ...



Is the chief for sale ? At the bottom of your picks 40s?


----------



## Rust rider (Dec 4, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> How much



27 k it's listed on Craigslist in Chicago. The Chief I'm keeping


----------



## kunzog (Dec 5, 2022)

Here is my 1950 Indian Papoose


----------

